# Datu Hartman's 2015 Appearances



## James Miller (Nov 19, 2014)

*Here are some appearances of the World Modern Arnis Alliance's president, Datu Hartman. For those interested in hosting the Datu, email himDatuTim@gmail.com


*


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2014)

That's a lot of travel!


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 20, 2014)

Datu Tim

I didn't see Texas on the list, I thought you were heading down our way?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 20, 2014)

Nothing set yet. There are a couple dates I'm working on now. Once everything is set I'll amend the list.


----------



## James Miller (Dec 6, 2014)

2015 World Tour updated.


----------

